# No Boost!



## 325eturbo (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok i drive an 86 CA18ET 200sx Turbo.

I replaced the headgasket. 

However before i replaced the headgasket i noticed i was not boosting at all.

After the replacement of the gasket i still have no boost what so ever. 

I have checked my vacuum lines and all my connections are good. I dont have any exhaust on right now just the stock downpipe. 

when i rev the car the waste gate actuator just moves really quick movement after i let off the rev. Isnt the actuator supposed to do a full swing of the arm? 

Anyway im not boosting at all and i was wondering if anyone had any troubleshooting tips or any idea at all what it could be.

thanks

-joey


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

When the arm moves, that means the wastegate is opening and bleeding off boost pressure that would otherwise be going to the turbine. The fact that it moves at all means you are making some kind of boost, seems to me. The at-rest position is closed. Boost pressure pushes the wastgate actuator and arm open. When you let off the throttle, it shuts again. What guage are you using that indicates to you that you have no boost?


----------

